# Next Windows? When will it be available?



## Kitties (Dec 6, 2014)

Bought a nice pretty windows 8 computer that lasted less than 1 1/2 years. Replaced it with a cheap windows 8. I hate this thing. It's this or the 10+ clunker that freezes all the time.

For some reason the cable connector doesn't work right in the computer. It's the computer, I've tried two connectors. I have to push on it or I'm not connected sometimes. Piece of junk.

Anyway to my real question: anyone know when the next version of windows is coming out so I can try and buy another nice computer that hopefully will last? I won't buy another windows 8.

Thanks.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 6, 2014)

What kind and brand of computer is it?.....laptop, desktop??  Windows 8 is the "operating system".  Windows 10 is due to be released sometime in late 2015...last I heard.  

What kind of troubles are you having?  Does the system power up and can you log on to the Internet...stay logged on?  Are you getting any error messages?  Who is your Internet provider...is it via a cable company, phone company, or a dedicated Internet Provider.  What kind of service you have...DSL?  Are you connecting to the Internet via a Modem...via an Ethernet cable, or do you have a wireless modem?

The more information you can supply, the better.


----------



## Kitties (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks Don M. I have an HP. Same as my 10+ old clunker laptop and the last windows 8. This is a lap top. I can get online fine but then when I go around the internet some pages load instantly and some say there is a connection problem and if I push on the connector into the computer it usually will load the page. I'm not wireless and my provided is cable. I do have a  modem. There appears to be a connection problem with the connector in the computer as I have tried two connectors.

Thanks for letting me know about windows 10. I hope it's better than 8. This computer I'm on now was cheap and it shows.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 7, 2014)

OK...Ethernet cable connection problems are fairly common on a laptop...especially if a person frequently unplugs/plugs the cables if they take the laptop with them wherever they go.  Unplug the cables, and look real close at the Ethernet port...looking for any dirt/debris in the port.  Look at the small wire contacts in the port....there should be 8 of them, and they should be straight and appear to "stick up" a bit, so as to properly contact the accompanying connections on the Ethernet cable, itself.  While you have everything unplugged, take a Q-tip, and moisten it with some alcohol, and carefully wipe off the contacts, both in the laptop, and the Ethernet cable.  If that doesn't improve your connection issues, you may have to take the laptop to a shop to get the Port replaced.   

You could also have a problem with your Modem.  You might want to contact your provider, and have them run a set of diagnostics against the modem.  There are some good Speed Tests available on the Internet...I like Speedtest.net...and I run it almost daily to check that my provider is giving me the service I'm paying for.  

Insofar as Windows 8 or 10 is concerned, the operating system should have little to do with connection problems.  Windows 8 has been kind of a Bust for Microsoft, as they seemed to think that smartphones and tablets would replace PC's.  Windows 8.1 addressed a lot of the goofy problems that 8 created for PC users.  Most PC users stayed with Windows 7, and a lot are still using XP.  It remains to be seen just what Windows 10 will be like, but if it doesn't have a traditional Start screen/menu, it probably won't be much better than Windows 8.


----------



## Vala (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a W 8 convertible laptop to tablet.   I could not figure out how to turn the thing off without googling with my desktop.  I downloaded classic shell and love it now.  It is very fast.  I have not had any of the problems you have had.  When I first bought this one I was really mad at MS because I couldn't set it up without have an account with MS.  Luckily the wifi didn't connect so it told me to make a local account.  I hate having to register for software, usually I just find another software.  I did register for avast. 

They must be having more problems with 10 because what I read said early spring.  It does have a start menu, a large one.   I have been thinking about downloading a preview version on my laptop to check it out.  I can always reformat if I don't like it.  I found a forum of volunteers who are previewing it and report results to MS.  A few arguments going on in there, made an interesting read.  I have been on this forum for a couple days now and am very happy  to find this thread.  I love computers and reading about them in forums.


----------



## Kitties (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you for your replies. Tried cleaning the port but it didn't do any good. I've hardly used this computer and it's stored out of the dust when not in use. Tired of pushing and wigging the connector all the time. Hate to put any money into this cheap thing but I may look into a port replacement.


----------

